# Ashlee Simpson caught lip synching?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you watched Saturday Night Live last night, you saw a flub that proves Ashlee Simpson does lip synching during live performances. 

For her first tune, she came out to sing her single "pieces of me" which sounded strangely good for a live performance.

Then, later in the show, when she came out to do her second song and the band started playing "pieces of me" again but this time her voice was coming over the sound system. She tried to cover it up by raising the microphone to her mouth but it was too late! She then gave up and started doing a silly dance. Moments later, the show went to commercial. 

CNN has the video available on their Entertainment page. I laughed my butt off because she was flat busted. I suspect you will see this video today on various news outlets.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> If you watched Saturday Night Live last night, you saw a flub that proves Ashlee Simpson does lip synching during live performances.
> 
> For her first tune, she came out to sing her single "pieces of me" which sounded strangely good for a live performance.
> 
> ...


This is a surprise to anyone?????? Given the state-of-the-art recording computers that can make even the most tone-deaf person sing like Pavarotti, that any of these talentless bimbos and himbos ever sing "live" is amazing. A friend that works in one of the recording studios here in Atlanta says the use of the computers has grown tremendously, there are very few recordings made anymore with completely "natural" voices, at least on the popular music. There are some exceptions, but they're rare.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I seen something on MTV about her struggles with getting started on her first cd, losing her voice, and so forth. It seems to me like she got a bit of a quick start into this type of biz than what some others even her age may not have as much experience with these type of things as others do, but maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I didn't see the post but read about it on AVS, that incident is so pathetic

Here's a clip with three things that happenend http://www.csupomona.edu/~jamulligan/asimpsonsucks.wmv

1st is the wrong song being played on a CD...
Next is the end of the show where she says that the band played the wrong song, and that's total BS... how sad...
Then they go back to the very beginning where she sings the song for the first time and you can hear two voices, the CDs and hers...

so now we have to wonder how many other SNL acts have faked it?

what's even worse is the audio engineer is probably fired because the friggin girl cant sing her own songs


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

BFG said:


> I didn't see the post but read about it on AVS, that incident is so pathetic
> 
> Here's a clip with three things that happenend http://www.csupomona.edu/~jamulligan/asimpsonsucks.wmv
> 
> ...


maybe the audio guy did it on purpose


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

During the MTV Video Music awards a month or so ago, they had a segment with Ashlee singing during the pre-show, and I thought it was amazing how poorly she comes off during a live performance. Apparently others thought the same and they decided to put in the "fix". 

Double shame on her for blaming her band. Of course Ashlee being the star and having a rich father will probably see these poor folks being blacklisted.

Anyway, I'll stick with "real" singer songwriters. My favorites being Sarah McLachlan, Vanessa Carlton, and Amy Lee. Its obvious from watching their performances that they are defininitely performing.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, why the heck does she even have a recording contract? Did she wake up and decide one day she wanted to have a CD so with the help of her sister's fame, she gets one?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Who is Ashley Simpson?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No one


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick said:


> Who is Ashley Simpson?


Jessica Simpson's kid sister. Think the next Britney Spears, just not as good looking (not that Britney is either) or as talented (not that Britney is either).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Like I said, no one  If it wasn't for flipping through and seeing that stupid show on MTV, I'd have no idea who Jessica Simpson is either.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks to CNN this morning, I now know who she is, or rather, isn't.

1. She isn't a singer, or even a performer of any merit.
2. She hasn't paid her dues.
3. She doesn't possess any talent.
4. She doesn't have the depth to recover from a flubbed cue.
5. She isn't the brightest bulb in the pack.
6. She hasn't earned the respect of her peers.
7. She's no "Britney", and I'm not a fan of BS either
8. The only "fans" that are buying her CD are too young to stay up to watch SNL.
9. What were the producers of SNL thinking?
10. Why am I wasting my time doing this?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is the story on CNN:

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Music/10/25/people.ashlee.simpson.ap/index.html

I have heard her perform the song on The Tonight Show without any "help" and she sounded absolutely terrible. She really isn't that great of a singer and deserves what she gets with this fiasco.

I know some of you are not big fans of reality shows but you have to admire shows like Americal Idol. At least they find people that can actually sing.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Nick said:


> Who is Ashley Simpson?


That was my reaction.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Acts often lip synch. I suspect that she is nott he first to do it on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Definitely not a fan of Ashley. Her older sister can sing but she constantly "oversings" everything to the point you just want to change the channel. She is however very "easy on the eyes" as they say.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> I know some of you are not big fans of reality shows but you have to admire shows like Americal Idol. At least they find people that can actually sing.


She Bangs! She Bangs!........


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Poor William. I think he actually thought he could sing.... We laughed so hard it hurt. Jimmy Fallon's SNL skit of him was one the our all time fav's.

They did weed him out at least!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

And the recording industry wonders why record sales are off. So Ashlee needs help with live performances. So what else is new?

Looks, image, marketing...they all play a part in whether you can land a recording contract. It's been that way (in my opinion) since the 70's when all the teen heart-throbs were making albums even though they couldn't sing. If someone can't sing that great live, just throw a track on and let them pretend to sing. It's happened for years. How many times have you watched an old TV show where someone's doing a "live" performance and the song fades out? 

It's not a HUGE deal to me that Ashlee was lip-syncing because it's done so often that I just accept it. It just makes me respect even more those who can write, sing, and perform. I wish those were the ones who got all the attention these days.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, I like Bubble Gum Pop as much as the next guy (Lindsay Lohan has got a pretty good one out right now, actually..... even if it does conjure up memories of Wacko Jacko singing "Leave Me Alone" in 1987 -- quit whining about the perils of fame already), but Ashlee's music sucks. Her sister Jessica looks ten times better, and sings much better, but even she sounds like an American Idol wannabe oversinging songs usually......


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> but even she sounds like an American Idol wannabe oversinging songs usually......


Yes, what is with all the "colorization" performers (I refuse to call them "singers") do to songs these days? They add about 50 syllables to a word, with a plethora of notes up and down the scale, mostly unneeded and completely grotesque. When someone like Jessica Simpson or Mariah Carey starts their warbling, I just want to slap the crap out of them and tell them to just sing the song and stop with the vocal exercises already. It is so very annoying.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy, what I find even worse then calling them singers, is calling them artists.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Happy, what I find even worse then calling them singers, is calling them artists.


AAARRRGGGHHHH!!! Agreed! :sure:


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

there are a lot of singers out there very few artists


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

She was on 7th Heaven last season playing a role on that show and decided to do an album. You should see her in blonde hair. She has had some problems with her voice box in the past. If her sister would not have become famous then Ashlee wouldn't have either.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

HappyGoLucky said:


> Yes, what is with all the "colorization" performers (I refuse to call them "singers") do to songs these days? They add about 50 syllables to a word, with a plethora of notes up and down the scale, mostly unneeded and completely grotesque. When someone like Jessica Simpson or Mariah Carey starts their warbling, I just want to slap the crap out of them and tell them to just sing the song and stop with the vocal exercises already. It is so very annoying.


You hit the nail on the head! I get SO tired of people sliding all around a note instead of actually SINGING THE NOTE. Just sing the song, people. Lots of people who slide all around do so because they don't have the ability to hold the note on pitch. Cover up your bad singing by pretending to wrestle a song to the ground and smack it up side the head for awhile. Now that's talent.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I seen where Ashlee said that there are many more things to worry about than what had happened with her but that itself may be a way to hide what had happened.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Couldn't help this. Like I said "easy on the eyes".


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

durl said:


> You hit the nail on the head! I get SO tired of people sliding all around a note instead of actually SINGING THE NOTE. Just sing the song, people. Lots of people who slide all around do so because they don't have the ability to hold the note on pitch. Cover up your bad singing by pretending to wrestle a song to the ground and smack it up side the head for awhile. Now that's talent.


I think it really became popular through Whitney Houston. Whitney added a little color to her singing, and she was very good at it, didn't over do it (back then!). Then someone else thought they should add some more, just to make them sound more "accomplished" than Whitney. It then became a cluster F of one-upmanship to see who could color a song more. Now every person who THINKS they can sing has to slip and slide up and down the scale with abandon, and it SUX! It is NOT an indication of talent or ability, in fact it may now be just the opposite.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

ibglowin said:


> Couldn't help this. Like I said "easy on the eyes".


I suppose if you like manufactured hair, manufactured boobs, manufactured lips, manufactured eyelashes, manufactured "talent"...

I don't understand straight men when it comes to things like this. How can you possibly think all that fakeness is attractive? It is so painfully obvious everything is fake... and it isn't because I'm biased against women, any man that exhibited the same level of fakeness I find unattractive, as well.

Give me natural beauty.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Again Happy, I agree. The whole MTV generation X is based on sex appeal. Not that I think that’s totally bad, but when it comes to music it is. I do not think Brittney is hot, I do not think Jessica Simpson is hot, I do not think her sister is either. They are corporate manikins for the record labels. The whole pop culture and music scene is based on bona fied fraud. Dye the hair, flash the cleavage, wear next to nothing and you sell. Yet at the same time, there are true artists and bands out there doing things genuine, that don't get anything. Like country music, I don’t find Shania Twain attractive, I don't think her manufactured and processed music is good, and I don’t believe she possess any talent, but yet she's one of the best selling country performers out there. Anyone who honestly believes Shania Twain has talent should listen to channel 950 on E* or XM 12. Those are talented true country artists.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Again Happy, I agree. The whole MTV generation X is based on sex appeal. Not that I think that's totally bad, but when it comes to music it is. I do not think Brittney is hot, I do not think Jessica Simpson is hot, I do not think her sister is either. They are corporate manikins for the record labels. The whole pop culture and music scene is based on bona fied fraud. Dye the hair, flash the cleavage, wear next to nothing and you sell. Yet at the same time, there are true artists and bands out there doing things genuine, that don't get anything. Like country music, I don't find Shania Twain attractive, I don't think her manufactured and processed music is good, and I don't believe she possess any talent, but yet she's one of the best selling country performers out there. Anyone who honestly believes Shania Twain has talent should listen to channel 950 on E* or XM 12. Those are talented true country artists.


Amen!

If Shania Twain is "country", then I'm Hugh Hefner. :eek2:

Everything has been reduced to "marketing" anymore. LIttle, if any, actual talent is involved. There are still a few gems of genuis out there but you really have to look for them on your own because the marketing machines don't push those.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey, I like Shania Twain, although I only listen to her more pop tracks. I can't stand "true" country, although Gretchen Wilson's "******* Woman" is catchy.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Danny R said:


> Hey, I like Shania Twain, although I only listen to her more pop tracks. I can't stand "true" country, although Gretchen Wilson's "******* Woman" is catchy.


I like "some" country. Some of the classics I like, such as old Tammy Wynette, Loretta Lynn, etc. I adore all of Patsy Cline's work. Modern country is a mixed bag. I like Dolly Parton, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Reba, Dixie Chicks... Again, those show actual talent and inspiration in their music, not just marketing.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

HappyGoLucky said:


> I don't understand straight men when it comes to things like this. How can you possibly think all that fakeness is attractive? It is so painfully obvious everything is fake... and it isn't because I'm biased against women, any man that exhibited the same level of fakeness I find unattractive, as well.


Please don't lump all straight men together. Many of us don't find the manufactured look attractive and would much prefer a natural woman. However, when faced with a decision of having to choose between manufactured and a guy, I know I'd go with the manufactured look...but even then there may be limits


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Woo!!!! Thank God!!!!! They just totally nailed her this week on SNL!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## dohcmark8 (Oct 31, 2004)

LOL..... Don't surprise me one freakin bit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

HappyGoLucky said:


> I think it really became popular through Whitney Houston. Whitney added a little color to her singing, and she was very good at it, didn't over do it (back then!).


Whitney did it to a degree, but she is old news now (at least musically). Mariah Carey made a career out of it, and I think today's pop singers are emulating her, not Whitney. I don't listen to any of them; there is too much good music out there to bother with these pre-manufactured, packaged "stars" that are aimed at the tweenies and teen crowd.



HappyGoLucky said:


> How can you possibly think all that fakeness is attractive? Give me natural beauty.


Total agreement here. I couldn't tell if that picture was of a mannequin or a real person! Either way, it was anything but "easy on the eyes".


----------

